# Home Theatre Addiction



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

The trouble with having a 3/4 finished theatre is that one would rather watch DVDs rather than finish it . All i have to do is to finish painting in Black and obtain the black drapes (my mate is an industrial machinist and as so promised to knock them up in a couple of hours), also have to install the lights and a bit of damping around the room . I was going to put photos of my progress on HT but , for the life of me still can not figger out how to achieve that . Have been waiting for a week now wanting to watch 'MENS' movies like 'rocky' and '007' but , there is always a but, the females insist in watching their 'Woman's' movies . The Wife tells me to 'nick off' as she tells me she has the theatre for the day, i don't argue with the second in command .Maybe i need to build a double HT . only joking . Funny thing is though when i started building Maree said ' What a waste of time and money ' Kind regards to all Alan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky that my wife doesn't care anything about the HT room... she's only been in there 2-3 times since it was built. Therefore, I get to satisfy my addiction at will.

On the photos/images.... just upload them to the Image Gallery and it will give you link to use in your posts.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie . I will give it a go .


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I completely understand Alan! I have yet to start building my cabinets in the Bar area and everything else has been done for over a year!  My plan is to wait until it cools off... and then I'll wait till it warms up! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan I have the same problem. My wife even took over our netflix and Block Buster movie queues and loaded up nothing but chic flicks!

The postitive side of things though... she doesn't complain (as much anymore) when I add things or make changes.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> The trouble with having a 3/4 finished theatre is that one would rather watch DVDs rather than finish it...


Tell me about it ..:bigsmile::bigsmile: ... I been thinking to give the final touches (re touch-paint, add mouldings and other small details) for the last six months ... But, I will do it later, I promise ..:bigsmile::bigsmile:

Regarding my wife ... same as Sonnie :wave::wave: ... she doesn't like to be there watching movies with me, she said that I only like strong movies (horror, action, etc.); sometimes she stays if we watch family movies with the kids.

She is always :rant::rant: because I spend time with my other wife: Samsung, (that's how she call it)....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's any consolation, you can see that you're not on your own when it comes to not completing a theatre..
I'm also in the same boat...3/4 of the way through completing the new theatre..stopped to have a break..watched a movie..and another ...and another...well, you get the picture..
"I'll get around to finishing it one day......."


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL to Chick Flicks... My wife learned how to use the DVR and program Lifetime Movies ... I have about 50 Lifetime movies on my DVR .. She has even go so bad as to erase my movies


----------

